# Help me decide where to move to!



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I have made a decision that I would like to move out of Alaska.
I have been here over 20 years..... And this place is going to be the death of me.
It is going to take me a year, maybe two. Me, hubby, 2 kids, 4 (maybe 5) goats, a cat, and a lovebird. And if my dog is still alive, her too... (she's 14 now)

Here is what I am looking for:

* 4 seasons! I want sunshine and WARMTH, but would like a 'short' winter. (ours is 9 months long)
* I would like to be away from the coast (nowhere near California, Florida, Etc, and would prefer a place with at least some decent hills, if no mountains around.
* No Tornadoes, Hurricanes, or flooding! (they scare the TAR out of me) But Earthquakes are OK. I am used to those! 
* I NEED to have lots of trees around. Desert just will not work... 
* A Home - I would like to find an AFFORDABLE home (one a school-bus driver can afford) with at least a couple of acres, where I can have my goat babies... Fixer-Upper OK! If I can not take my babies, I am NOT leaving.!!!
And... This is an important one...
* JOBS! I am a school-bus driver, and my hubby is a carpet and restoration technician (cleans carpets, and repairs homes that have flooded, burned down, etc) We also have 2 kids, ages 6 and 9. So good schools are also desired...

And, I HATE big towns. I prefer smaller places, where the town is a bit more spread out... Cant stand the thought of 'concrete jungles".

I would LOVE your guyses input and suggestions on places to go....


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I got sick of Alaska last year and moved to Hawaii. If I want winter, I can always take a vacation! haha!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

There are some beautiful areas in Northern Arizona that would probably fit what you're looking for (my cousin lives in Prescott, and it's really nice there. It's more in the mountains so not really desert-y like other parts of Arizona). Or I've been to parts of Idaho that I really liked too. I love where I live, but it's close to the coast in Washington and doesn't have a lot of jobs because it's a small town. We have an abundance of trees and mountains and wide open space though lol.  Good luck! I think Dayna has the right idea. I've wanted to move to Hawaii for the last 20 years, but can't talk hubby into it.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Well, not to burst your bubble, but I'm not sure that place exists. If it's got good weather, trees, and is affordable you're gonna have tornadoes. If it's got good weather, trees, and no tornadoes...won't be affordable. 

I'm in central GA and while we have the occasional tornado we don't get much other inclement weather. There are 4 seasons, but winter is short and mild. Lots of small towns outside the bigger cities, so jobs are available, and outside of the city the price of property is not bad. I bought a 3800 sq ft home on 2.5 acres, with 2 car attached garage, 1 car detached garage, and 400 sq ft pavilion within walking distance of downtown for $95k. 

For what you want middle TN is really pretty good. That's where I want to end up in a few years. More tornadoes, but better weather and prettier landscape.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey! Maybe you can buy my place and I'll move to TN!


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

Abra said:


> I have made a decision that I would like to move out of Alaska.
> I have been here over 20 years..... And this place is going to be the death of me.
> It is going to take me a year, maybe two. Me, hubby, 2 kids, 4 (maybe 5) goats, a cat, and a lovebird. And if my dog is still alive, her too... (she's 14 now)
> 
> ...


You might like the area I live. I've been here about tens years and have never seen a hurricane or tornado (used to live in fla). There is some flooding sometimes in the lower lying areas but since there are plenty of mountains around here, high ground poses no such risk. It's usually cool in the summer evenings and the air is really fresh due to all the national forests in the area. I live in Western North Carolina, ...appalicia, the blue ridge mountains, smokey mountains, whatever you want to call it. Eastern Tennessee has similar geography and I think they have no income tax but I could be mistaken. Recently I've been looking for some land and have found a few places in West Virginia where you can get 100 acres for $100k. THIS is one of the places I use to look and you can narrow it down by state, parcel size and/or cost.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

I would say Texas but we have hurricanes, tornadoes, flooding, and recently little earthquakes. Because of these events, there are some restoration jobs. We only have two seasons: Winter and Hell. But there are some really nice affordable places. I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

MrKamir said:


> I would say Texas but we have hurricanes, tornadoes, flooding, and recently little earthquakes. Because of these events, there are some restoration jobs. We only have two seasons: Winter and Hell. But there are some really nice affordable places. I hope you find what you are looking for.


LoL
We have 4 seasons: Winter, Winter, Winter, and Construction! LoL


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Move to eastern Washington!!! 

Washington is honestly the best state in my opinion.
But land is kind of expensive depending on what you are looking for.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Upper/mid or upper NM would be perfect!! I honestly don't know another state with less expensive property... They say NM is starting a boom with a lot of "green" energy start-ups. Check out the Santa Fe NM craigs list, you will be shocked!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Ohhh, come here! 4 seasons, not a lot of really bad weather, lots of trees, hilly/mountains...

and here's the listing for a house (owned by some friends of mine, they're moving to NC. It's already set up for goats, too!) http://www.trulia.com/property/3006466798-525-Greason-Rd-Carlisle-PA-17015


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome to Vermont


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

You should look at West Virgina. Mountains, trees, streams, acerage! Also, there is a shortage on bus drivers in monongalia county. A bus a day doesn't run! They are no tornadoes, hurricanes, major floods, or earth quakes! There is a winter and summer too! I've lived here my whole life and I m never moving away.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

I live in a tiny town in ohio, we have all 4

Seasons and normally there is not any extreme weather like hurricanes or earthquakes. Tornadoes are a possibility but I've never been in one. I don't know so much about jobs but where I live the bus does run through the area. I know your not looking for a year or two but there is currently a fixer upper 3 bedroom house with 5 acres for sale for 48,000 I believe right down the road. I went to the local school from kindergarten thru 12th and I liked it

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Come to Australia.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

We have lived in Tennessee for about four years now. And I must say the weather here is PERFECT! You get all four seasons, and they are soooo beautiful. Spring is not only beautiful with flowers and trees blooming everywhere you look but the smell of it all is amazing. You just step outside and smell nature's perfume. Summer is awesome....so very green and beautiful...and nice warm weather. It does get humid in Summer though. Fall is almost as amazing with color as Spring....and usually nice weather until about November sometimes even December. We live in East TN...so there is the possibility of tornadoes BUT not nearly the risk of other areas in TN. And housing and land is very affordable. I think the best part of it is all the greenery you get without the CONSTANT rain. I lived in Oregon for about four years...I absolutely loved it and it was GORGEOUS but the rain was very depressing.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

HMMMMM.... Colorado?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like Ohio. Our weather never seems to be the extreme that it is other places. There is a small chance of a tornado but nothing in comparison to tornado alley. We don't have to worry about hurricanes or extreme snow (except the snowbelt in northeast Ohio).


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Wait, not Colorado. Welcome to KANSAS!!!!


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

What about Eastern Washington? If you stay close to the Cascades (Wenatchee, Yakima) you still have trees - and great skiing close enough to drive to. They have a long hot summer over there, pretty harsh winter, but no worse than Alaska I'm sure... and gorgeous spring/fall. Property is SUPER cheap and as long as you're within a decent drive to one of the bigger towns, there are jobs. No tornados or hurricanes. I know we get some flooding on the west side... but I dont think they get much over there. And even here... as long as you dont buy a house IN the flood zone... it's not a big deal. Just a few road closures here and there out in the farm flats. I'm in Western WA and I like it a lot... but our "winter" does tend to kind of drag out. Summer is only really 2 or 3 months. Spring and fall are gorgeous... but often tend to be winter-like. On my side... the landscape is nearly identical to Alaska. On the "other side of the mountains", it's a lot dryer - the fields are brown in summer, etc... crazy how a 3hrs drive can get you to a TOTALLY different climate! 

Personally... I REALLY see myself moving to Hawaii someday! Visited once and was instantly in love. That's never happened anywhere else, and I've gone to other tropical locales. I just LOVED everything about Hawaii. But... I'm a summer girl. 12 months of summer would be FINE by me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hearing your desires I would suggest Virgina, Maryland or PA. 

You wont find anything to affordable in NJ but we have all the seasons and mountains (up north) etc.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I think you would like Virgina, NC, SC or Eastern Tn.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

NH is pretty cool!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I want to move to the Seychelles Islands. They have one season. 

http://www.seychelles.travel/en/about_seychelles/climate.php


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> hearing your desires I would suggest Virgina, Maryland or PA.
> 
> You wont find anything to affordable in NJ but we have all the seasons and mountains (up north) etc.


Virgina is for lovers, Maryland has crabs, but Pennsylvania has Intercourse!

I used to live in PA. USED to. It is so busy there. Now we live in New Hampshire, and I will say I will never look back! We have all seasons. No hurricanes, no floods, no tornados. No income tax! Beautiful views... You have not lived until you have seen Autumn in New England!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> I want to move to the Seychelles Islands. The have one season.
> 
> http://www.seychelles.travel/en/about_seychelles/climate.php


I could agree TOTALLY!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

West Virgina is slow paced.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Come to WI!! Sometimes we have a kinda long winter... but it's awesome here! And it would be nice to know someone from TGS


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I moved from California to Texas 8 years ago..never regretted it...we live in Central Texas...not a lot of Tornado activity..but it can happen...we are far enough away from the coast so Hurricanes dont bother although they can kick up the wind....weather is crazy...but you do get all four seasons...sometimes in one day LOL....People are awesome...job pay is fair..( not as good as California, but not bad) Homes with land still affordable...but hurry...things are rising..


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

.:Linz:. said:


> Ohhh, come here! 4 seasons, not a lot of really bad weather, lots of trees, hilly/mountains...
> 
> and here's the listing for a house (owned by some friends of mine, they're moving to NC. It's already set up for goats, too!) http://www.trulia.com/property/3006466798-525-Greason-Rd-Carlisle-PA-17015


Can't really recommend PA even though I live here. Taxes are high, and they nickel and dime you to death. Politicians are corrupt (both parties). Roads are barely adequate. Housing is reasonable. If you can afford the taxes. And, they don't have any road signs...I say...if you don't know where you are going, you can't get there. Ridiculous.

But, I'd move to NM in a minute. It is very dry looking, but, the longer you are there, the more you like it.


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

What about Idaho? I didnt see it mentioned. We have all 4 climates, no earthquakes, flooding, tornados. Only a few beautiful thunderstorms once in a while. I think Idaho is America's little secret. Its really beautiful here with nice communities.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

happybleats said:


> I moved from California to Texas 8 years ago..never regretted it...we live in Central Texas...not a lot of Tornado activity..but it can happen...we are far enough away from the coast so Hurricanes dont bother although they can kick up the wind....weather is crazy...but you do get all four seasons...sometimes in one day LOL....People are awesome...job pay is fair..( not as good as California, but not bad) Homes with land still affordable...but hurry...things are rising..


LOL Four seasons in one day...totally agree.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well you asked LOL..now you got to choose....its a big Move no matter where you go so cover it with lots of prayer...lots of thought and research and a job (even if temporary) lined up would be a huge bonus. Best Wishes


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes research for sure. State laws are different and you'll want the best fit for you.
Where I am today it is clear sky, 81 degrees, and everything is growing like crazy.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

EmmaDipstik said:


> What about Idaho? I didnt see it mentioned. We have all 4 climates, no earthquakes, flooding, tornados. Only a few beautiful thunderstorms once in a while. I think Idaho is America's little secret. Its really beautiful here with nice communities.


Idaho does fit all of your requirements, except possibly the long winter one, depending on where you go. I am in the Silver Creek/Wood River Valley area and it isn't 9 months or anything, but I would expect maybe 5-6 months of some snow on the ground.

Emma, I agree that it is a very under the radar state. It ain't all potato and sugar beet fields. Idaho has beautiful, pristine mountains and forests and a very low population density.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I live in Eastern NC... It is usually very warm here and very hot in the summer. I love the western part of the state though! It is so pretty and they have short winters. If I was to move it would be there!


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Abra said:


> I have made a decision that I would like to move out of Alaska.
> I have been here over 20 years..... And this place is going to be the death of me.
> It is going to take me a year, maybe two. Me, hubby, 2 kids, 4 (maybe 5) goats, a cat, and a lovebird. And if my dog is still alive, her too... (she's 14 now)
> 
> ...


Colorado Denver metro...any where between Denver and Boulder...or where I am would be a perfect place for you and your family and your animals...
See my explanation above.... I used to live in California, in the busy Bay Area. To get away from the City, my husband and I go camping, backpacking in the deep mountain. Since we moved here two years ago, living in the mountains, I hardly go out anymore. I stay home with my new goats and one dog. My husband works in Denver. He drives to the bus station and take the bus into the city. Takes him an hour. 
We live up in 8000+ feet in elevation and our winter is harsher than those in 5000ish feet. I have not problem adjusting to the weather and I grew up in sunny CA.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Brown county Indiana or southern Illinois it is beautiful in both places!!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I would say no to Indiana. We have tornados and winters can be spread out. We do have four seasons: almost winter, winter, still winter, and road construction.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> Virgina is for lovers, Maryland has crabs, but Pennsylvania has Intercourse!
> 
> I used to live in PA. USED to. It is so busy there. Now we live in New Hampshire, and I will say I will never look back! We have all seasons. No hurricanes, no floods, no tornados. No income tax! Beautiful views... You have not lived until you have seen Autumn in New England!


No income tax?! Skyla, I'm moving in!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Come on down Kayla!  We got room for ya!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

MrKamir said:


> I would say Texas but we have hurricanes, tornadoes, flooding, and recently little earthquakes. Because of these events, there are some restoration jobs. We only have two seasons: Winter and Hell. But there are some really nice affordable places. I hope you find what you are looking for.


Lol!!!! Your right about the seasons! Hell! That cracks me up!!!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

A LOT of these places sound great! BUT....
What about jobs..???


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I have been thinking about:

North or South Dakota
Wyoming
Nebraska
Iowa
or Minnesota
Maybe Montana
or Wisconsin

They all seem pretty centrally located, but I don't know about the terrain or flooding, etc....
I LOVE trees and MUST have them! LOL LOTS of them!

Any input on any of those..???


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

First, I need to ask. How far away from the coast do you want? Why you want to be away from the coast? Bus drivers here are always being hired and they start at $11.50 per hour. Damage repair etc. Shouldn't be a problem if he's a go getter and bonded. 
Oh, and you want trees, that's about all we got. What we don't have is snow. Snows for about 2 weeks.
Out of the list you posted, I would pick Wyoming as long as you love wind.


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

*West Virginia, Southern Ohio*

I'm originally from New England. It is beautiful but is an expensive place to live.
I have lived in South Carolina, Kansas, and Illinois ( Chicago area).

My husband and I are in our 60's. We were victims of the bad economy and the real estate bubble. My husband's job was out sourced to India.
We cashed in some of his 401k and moved to the mountains of West Virginia. We got a nice fenced acre that slopes down to the Little Kanawha River. The house is a nice doublewide with a large back covered deck/ porch. The view is nice from the porch. We paid around 50k for everything. The taxes are low too.

Our nearest year round neighbor is a mile away. We do have a main road at the top of the hill.
On a clear night we can see all the stars since there is no light to obscure them. Every morning we are greeted by a chorus of beautiful bird song. There are a lot of trees here too. On our property we have a huge Weeping Willow, near the river, sycamore, and Black Walnut and other trees. The soil is so so on our acre. It's mostly clay but we are working with it and can manage a garden.

We have chickens, goats and 4 dogs.

The people here are down to Earth and unpretentious. They hunt, and own guns. They make do with what they have and tend to be self sufficient.

My daughter moved , not far from me. It is a very small town and the educational system is not the greatest. However, because it's a small town ( in the county seat) all the kids participate in everything. They are either in sports or band.

I believe the school has laptops or tablets for the kids to take home too.

We have satellite TV and Internet.

There isn't much culture or shopping compared to Chicago, but we can leave our door unlocked and don't worry about crime. There is some crime in WV but the majority of it is in Charleston. There is a mall, 30 minutes away near Parkersburg and there are movie theaters.

Southern Ohio is about 40 minutes away. Marietta, Ohio ( a river town) is very quaint and is a college town. Every year they have festivals and fireworks. It is a little more expensive than here but you will get more shopping and culture. You will still get the hills.

There is occasional flooding near the River. There has been one tornado here and that rarely ever happens. Tornados don't like mountains.

We have four seasons. The Winters aren't too bad. we brought our snowblower with us and have never used it.
We did have a very hot spell last Summer but that was rare.

There are a lot of deer here. We also have other wildlife. My son, who lives in Southern Ohio has seen Bobcat, Deer, Bear, Fox, Eagles, etc on his 19 acres ( mostly on a wooded mountain) He didn't pay much for his house and property either. He hunts on his own land and can fill his freezer with venison every year.

If you have at least 80 grand you can get a decent home with land here.
If you have more you can get better. If you live near Marietta Ohio and your kids go to school there they will get a better education. Most of the kids go on to College. One of my sons live in Marietta and his son will be attending College soon.

So, my vote is for Northern West Virginia and Southern Ohio. Oh - one more thing. There are goats here but the people lean toward cattle and hogs. There is really little support from the 4H for goats here. There seems to be more goat people in Ohio. I know - that sounds funny.


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry about the font.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I can't believe the difference in house prices over there!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Move to NY , lots of repairs needed here from the super storm sandy !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im moving in with Skyla too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Come on over Laura! 

I'll have to send you pics, we added on to our pen and it looks soo awesome!!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree PA. Its got pretty much all you asked for. I'm near MD border


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

On my way Skyla  :leap::horse::wahoo:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay pics ! I didnt get a chance to take any today 
Hopefully tomorrow though


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Overthehill said:


> I'm originally from New England. It is beautiful but is an expensive place to live.
> I have lived in South Carolina, Kansas, and Illinois ( Chicago area).
> 
> My husband and I are in our 60's. We were victims of the bad economy and the real estate bubble. My husband's job was out sourced to India.
> ...


Very well said! I'm glad you love WV as much as I do. It's such an amazing place. I am so glad to be a native!


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm totally with you on the out west We live in Indiana and it is beautiful here lots of trees but the weather sucks!! And if you get to far south you get tornados. 

I have an Aunt, Uncle and 2 cousins who lived in Wyoming and LOVED it! The only reason they moved back (to IL) is to be close to family. Btw he is a prison guard and she is a nurse. And they found work no prob. But idk about your work. 

Oh and I'm from Illinois and I will never move back!! Indiana is heaven compared to IL. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I vote Eastern WA. We live in Dayton, 30-40 mins from Walla Walla. Our town is not very expensive, has 4 seasons, no tornadoes, flooding, earthquakes, it's pretty nice. There's a couple other goat places around here, so you would fit right in  There is lots of land and houses for sale, plus you can keep goats in the middle of town  My mom said there are about 6,500 people here, but I think there are less hehe I LOOOOOVE it over here. So amazing. There are rivers, mountains, trees, and lot's of open space too. Everything you want


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Plus numerous employment options. There's lot's of businesses, a school, a couple hotels, you could find work fairly easily.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

summerdreamer71 said:


> You should look at West Virgina. Mountains, trees, streams, acerage! Also, there is a shortage on bus drivers in monongalia county. A bus a day doesn't run! They are no tornadoes, hurricanes, major floods, or earth quakes! There is a winter and summer too! I've lived here my whole life and I m never moving away.


You're in Monongalia county? My Dad rents a cabin at a hunting camp there and I go ever year usually. Beautiful area for sure!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> On my way Skyla  :leap::horse::wahoo:





Trickyroo said:


> Yay pics ! I didnt get a chance to take any today
> Hopefully tomorrow though


Yay! :leap: Hehe!

LOL! 
No worries  the las two will hold me over for a while


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Wisconsin has BUNCHES of trees. I have woods in my front yard


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> You're in Monongalia county? My Dad rents a cabin at a hunting camp there and I go ever year usually. Beautiful area for sure!


Yep. I live there. I have my whole life. It's a wonderful place!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I was hooting for Colorado....
But Hubby made the decision for me....

Oregon it is... (Apparently)

I don't really care much as this point. I just want OUT of this frozen popsicle!
My only condition is: The critters are coming with us!!! (ESPECIALLY the goats!)
I have been here for almost 25 years, and I can feel it slowly killing me.
It's almost June, and we just got a half a foot of snow! Last night!
No green, no sun... Just grey and depressing... All the time!
I always loved it here, but the past 4-5 years have been becoming unbearable.
I have been getting more and more depressed, and this spring (if you can even call this "spring"!) I have had a number of 'meltdowns', leading to uncontrollable crying and hopelessness....
Most of the time I go into the garage, cuddle the goat babies, and just cry...
They seem to know I need love, and boy, do they give it to me! 
Still, I'm tired of living in the darkness 10 months of the year....
And I want to get my goats out of this hell hole too!
I have never lived anywhere else (other than in Europe, where I was born, before we came here). So I am VERY nervous about going out into the 'world'. But I don't care anymore!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I live in northern California and love it. Mild winter and warm spring and summer cools off a bit in the fall, but still warm. It gets over 90 degree in the summer easy and sometimes its 90 in the spring. No earthquakes, no tornados, no freezing to death. I live out in the country though, my friend is about 2 hours from me and her neighbors are about 20 minute drive, she's about 20 some miles from the nearest town, so no city there!
Winter out here is about 2 months of cold, and a month or so off/on warm/cold. Then its hot.
But I love it out here, not near the coast, its about 4-5 hours from my house.
Tons of trees and flowers and wild fruit trees here and cheap houses. I was looking in the paper yesterday, houses on 5 acres, $17-20K


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like heaven to me !


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I bet you'll love Oregon. What part are you moving to? I drove out to the Willamette Valley area to get my does from their breeder almost two months ago and it was beautiful. So green and lush.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

I lived in CA for over 35 years before moving to CO couple years ago. we left behind family and friends/neighbors who are like family to us but I love it here. I never thought I'd leave CA with all the sunshine, warmth and mountains, ocean....but I love it in CO even more. I have never experienced the 4 seasons, color change that goes with it, more outdoor living space (lived in a house in 5000 sq ft lot) and a chance to have goats!!!
Oregon is great. We did a road trip up the Pacific Northwest and drive through the mid part of Oregon and I enjoy the scenery, going through small towns. Sounds like you'll just be find if you are so unhappy in Alaska. We all get scared trying new things and that's just our nature. Think positive, new house, new barn... We look forward to hearing about it too. We are your friends here and are with you no matter where you moved to.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Catahoula said:


> We all get scared trying new things and that's just our nature. Think positive, new house, new barn... We look forward to hearing about it too. We are your friends here and are with you no matter where you moved to.


*I have an uncontrollable urge to HUG you right now! LoL *


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

I say Ohio. Right in the heart of Amish country. Our local school always needs a bus driver that isn't afraid of winter driving too! My daily trip to work I pass Amish buggies & tractors. You can leave your doors unlocked & the kids can ride there bikes or ponies to the neighbors alone. Trust me they will send them back before dark. And your neighbors will help with chores if someone is not well or you are expecting a new baby goat, horse etc. The best reason I like it here is my kid grows up respecting his elders & having fun without all the drama.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am from Central/southern Indiana originally. Avoid it lol If the winters aren't rough enough for ya, just wait until spring storms and flooding!
It's beautiful though, especially whomever said Brown County, IN - gorgeous area.

I live in the Bluegrass part of Kentucky now. Absolutely LOVE IT! If you like horses at all, this is horse heaven. There are gorgeous horse farms everywhere when you get into Fayette/Woodford/Scott/Bourbon/Jessamine counties. 

We have 4 seasons here, winters aren't too bad, usually get 2-3 decent snows each year, decent being 2-4 inches, and usually doesn't last more than a couple of days before it melts off. 

Severe storms typically start coming in April/May. It was VERY quiet this past April, and so far this month too. 
I think no matter where you live, your going to deal with some kind of weather issue. You just have to have to learn to stay weather aware, and make sure you have a safe place to go in case of bad weather. 
We live in a modular home about 4-6 miles from the closest safe place, so I try to always be weather aware in case I have to get my kids out. 

Summers can vary, you get occasional pop up 'garden variety' thunderstorms as we call them, sometimes severe. It can be very hot and humid. Last year we had one of the hottest stretches of weather ever on record, were in a drought, then suddenly the rains and relief came.

Fall is one of my favorite season's, generally quiet, a little more wet but not always, and the fall colors are just breathtaking.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Abra said:


> I have made a decision that I would like to move out of Alaska.
> I have been here over 20 years..... And this place is going to be the death of me.
> It is going to take me a year, maybe two. Me, hubby, 2 kids, 4 (maybe 5) goats, a cat, and a lovebird. And if my dog is still alive, her too... (she's 14 now)
> 
> ...


Western Nevada or Eastern Middle California fits that description pretty well. We have four seasons, relatively mild winters, no extreme weather, trees if you look in the right place in Nevada-California would be better for this. There are lots of cute little towns around Tahoe in CA. Love it here!

Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I just saw that you chose Oregon. Great choice! The climate there is very similar to where I live


----------

